# Euro Vents



## cudda15 (Dec 7, 2011)

Can anyone cut a euro vent for me?


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Since this is going to be something only someone local can do for you - I'm moving it to the Regional area.

s


----------



## cudda15 (Dec 7, 2011)

To clarify a little better... problem is that I have 2 eurovents that have been cut incorrectly and I need to have about an 1/8" taken off each side. It's a very long, months old, story.


----------



## Blue_Pumilio (Feb 22, 2009)

Why not see if a glass cutter can sand it down for you (or sand it down yourself with a belt sander). It is too small of an amount to cut. You'll need to get a new one cut or like I said, sand it down. 



cudda15 said:


> To clarify a little better... problem is that I have 2 eurovents that have been cut incorrectly and I need to have about an 1/8" taken off each side. It's a very long, months old, story.


----------



## cudda15 (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks! What type of belt can I use...do they make a specific one for glass? I've been waiting for re-cuts on these since July! I can't take it any more!


----------



## Eric Walker (Aug 22, 2009)

Any belt sanders or belt will do. They don't make belts specifically for glass. I would try for one in the 150 grit range. I would also use a marker and straight edge to mark off where you want it before sanding


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Actually, they DO make sandpaper and sanding belts, manufactured especially for glass. They do last a lot longer than regular sandpaper. Unforfunately, I've only seen them sold through CR Laurence and they sell wholesale to the glass trade.
Regular sandpaper will work fine, but you may go through a few pieces. I find my belt sander will remove material in a hurry, but my random orbital sander leaves a smoother finish on the edge.

I do agree that removal of 1/8" will be best done by sanding. Even with experience, using a cutter to remove 1/8" will be next to impossible.


----------



## cudda15 (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks everyone!


----------

